# Official Preseason Game 6 Thread: Milwaukee @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Preseason Game 6* 








*VS*









*Preseason Record*
*Milwaukee Bucks (3-1) (1-1 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (3-2) (1-1 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Friday October 21st, 2005
Milwaukee @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-Chicago*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Texas-6'-FORD <> Ohio State-6'6-REDD <> Oklahoma State-6'5-MASON <> Treviso-6'11-KUKOC <> Utah-7'-BOGUT*

*VS* 





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'9-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Alabama-6'1-WILLIAMS <> Prague-6'7-WELSCH <> DePaul-6'6-SIMMONS <> UCLA-6'11-GADZURIC*

*---*






























*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Charlotte-6'5-BASDEN <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA*


*Preseason Individuel Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bucks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 13,4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 18</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 7,2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dan Gadzuric 6,3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 6,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Eddie Basden 1,6</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 2,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler .80</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Toni Kukoc .67</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 27,3</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>T.J Ford 27</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Tim Thomas .625</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>T.J. Ford .619</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Andres Nocioni 1.000</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>T.J. Ford 1.000</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Luol Deng 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Maurice Williams 1.000</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 2,6</td><td>*TOPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 3,5</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 4</td><td>*PFPG*</td><td>Jiri Welsch 3,5</td></tr></table>


*BDG's Sweepstake*
*3000 points Jackpot*


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

TJ Ford is averaging 18 in preseason? How has Bogut done?


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 87
Bucks 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a home game. We should win this one and make our record 3-3.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bogut has been getting in some foul trouble ( predictable ) in playing around 24 minutes a contest

Averaging around 7 boards and 2.5 assist per game which underscores where his immediate contribution will be in the NBA ..as a rebounder and passer. He's NBA ready in these facets right now and very well may be a category killer here

I don't see him as being a dominant scorer but he will be a nice 2nd option behind Michael Redd

He's averaging , I think , around 6 - 7 points per in preseason 

I think he'll kind of have Brad Miller production - but ramped up on the rebounding 

16 and 10 with 3 apg over 35mpg

And he'll produce night in and night out when he adjusts to the pros and soughts out his foul troubles

I made a thread some time ago about him being an Allstar before Eddy Curry ( and probably out All Starring Big Ed throughout his career ) 

I think its a shoe in


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Bogut has been getting in some foul trouble ( predictable ) in playing around 24 minutes a contest
> 
> Averaging around 7 boards and 2.5 assist per game which underscores where his immediate contribution will be in the NBA ..as a rebounder and passer. He's NBA ready in these facets right now and very well may be a category killer here
> 
> ...


i HIGHLY doubt bogut will do that this year... those numbers will be his prime years between age of 24 and 29

this year I say he'll get 11ppg and 7rpg and 3apg


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> i HIGHLY doubt bogut will do that this year... those numbers will be his prime years between age of 24 and 29
> 
> this year I say he'll get 11ppg and 7rpg and 3apg


Yeah I agree

I was referencing those numbers in that context

I do think he'll be a double digit rebounder this year though and also in the top 3 bigmen re assist numbers


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hmm...Craigslist has some enticing offers here. 2 seats for $40 ea in Sec 117 ($95 face value). Might be worth it for a preseason contest, since I usually sit in the 300's


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm interested to see this matchup, because I think it's a team we'll definitely be in the thick of it this year with. TJ Ford vs. Hinrich. Redd and Mason vs. Gordon and Deng. Bogut and Gadzuric vs. Tyson and Chubs. It's a pretty cool matchup.

I really want to see how Tyson fairs against centers like Bogut who might be more craft than normal and get him in foul trouble. Though I doubt tonight we'll see much from Bogut. He looked completely lost last time I saw him. He's a notorious slow starter at every level. He'll probably suck like Yao did for the first month or so.

TJ Ford however, will probably not. Kirk needs to take jack him in the jaw.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon
hinrich
chandler
sweetney
deng

get the start. 


and may i say i am glad to see tj ford back from injury. :clap:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

foul and count...let chandler teach bogut!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng is the man.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I get worried every time Deng gets thrown around like that.

That was a great finish by Deng.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

shot in and a foul by deng...6x4 bulls


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sweetney finding creative new ways to get called for a foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney on a fallaway...lol

Sweetney needs to abuse their big men. 

It's kukoc!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Hmm...Craigslist has some enticing offers here. 2 seats for $40 ea in Sec 117 ($95 face value). Might be worth it for a preseason contest, since I usually sit in the 300's


Craigslist is also an enticing place to look if you want to have somebody poop on you. :clown: 

Pretty much every game except the Bulls is on the League pass preview tonight 

AD's playing tonight for the Knicks. Curry appears to be resting hir bum shoulder, or just isn't starting since he hadn't practiced the last couple of days. Jerome James is Curry without the offense or athleticism.

The Knicks will conceivably start 3 of the 5 starting Bulls from the 03-04 team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How'd you like to be Ben, on the ground like that, while Sweetney is jumping for a board?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The ****? I didn't know Powell was a point guard?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Craigslist is also an enticing place to look if you want to have somebody poop on you. :clown:
> 
> Pretty much every game except the Bulls is on the League pass preview tonight
> 
> AD's playing tonight for the Knicks. Curry appears to be resting hir bum shoulder, or just isn't starting since he hadn't practiced the last couple of days. Jerome James is Curry without the offense or athleticism.


The Bulls are on league pass tonight! I'm watching the game on Comcast though, I think.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The ****? I didn't know Powell was a point guard?


Yep, and according to Red Kerr, he's apparently alot like Ron Harper, though the only similarity I've seen is the bald head.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Yep, and according to Red Kerr, he's apparently alot like Ron Harper, though the only similarity I've seen is the bald head.


That's pretty cool. That versatlity might get him on the team ahead of Basden.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with the nice move and miss but Chandler with the flush.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice fallaway baseline jumper by Ben. Othella HAS a good postgame. great back to the basket game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The Bulls are on league pass tonight! I'm watching the game on Comcast though, I think.


:curse: 

Cox cable sucks some serious ***. They aren't on for some reason.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben's heating up...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

24-19 Bulls. Songaila with the jumper.

Kukoc hits another trey.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MASON! wow he got up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> MASON! wow he got up.


That was insane.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I watched Mason live when he was at OSU. Absolutely amazing athlete.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich's getting torched on screens.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I watched Mason live when he was at OSU. Absolutely amazing athlete.



amazing looking wife as well if I am not mistaken


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol pike


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Game's not on league pass, but I do get the Knicks game.

Knicks over Dallas 42-30


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

knicks were up 19,now just 9.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh Duhon. down on the court. Does not look good.

hand injury?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> uh oh Duhon. down on the court. Does not look good.
> 
> hand injury?


:uhoh:

I hate seeing these injuries happen in the friggin pre-season. I hope this isn't serious, Duhon's too important to lose.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> knicks were up 19,now just 9.


AD and James started and made their presence felt early AD 6pts 5 boards 1 block in 8 1st quarter minutes .

They are gonna be nasty deep on that frontline.I have pic in pic going and the knicks frontline is absolutely huge compared to ours .I didnt notice how big until I saw these guyus tsanding next to 7ft Dirk.

on the Bulls -
Im watching the Bulls and our energy level seems so low off the bench compared to last year.

I think we may have to allow someone to be a volume shooter.Why keep setting up these guys whose shots are off with the share the ball system and keep falling behind .Id like to see before the preseason is out that Skiles gets Deng or Gordon 20 shots or so and see how they they respond to being the focal point.We dont have Curry anymore and there is no rock in the middle that when all else fails pass to eddy and he will get fouled .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

God I hope Duhon's alright. Seeing him down on the floor like that 

As far as the game goes, refs sure know how to bore the viewers to sleep with a whistle every trip down the floor . 

And I still don't get what we're trying to do on offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon back in the game. Wind knocked out of him. Hopefully it's not one of those hidden injuries


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich needs to control himself and get into the rhythm. Bogut drawing a charge on Kirk? not good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd with the short jumper is Good. we get a blocking foul on Ford. 54-46 Bucks

Duhon for three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bucks don't waste anytime at the timeline to setup. One guy just cuts to the basket constantly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Redd missed a point blank layup. ugh

Tyson with a long jumper (for him) 

Kukoc with a nice pass to Bogut. Miss but Bogut to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 16 turnovers to the Bucks 12. Our passing has been terrible all game. The execution is terrible


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

make it 20... sigh


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We currently have 20 TO's.

Notables: DENG 4, Hinrich 3, Duhon 5, Gordon *1*.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> We currently have 20 TO's.
> 
> Notables: DENG 4, Hinrich 3, Duhon 5, Gordon *1*.


i would expect more from du
....and then the bucks just go on a snappy run to finish the quarter... blah


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

it's obvious we lack of size,we don't rebound we don't block,we have a problem,we need a tall guy


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why we signed du?he got the money and now he rests,he shows no interest,we're getting abused by bell


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I gotta say, Duhon is playing like absolute garbage tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> why we signed du?he got the money and now he rests,he shows no interest,we're getting abused by bell


I didn't want to say it.....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I didn't want to say it.....


why?tell it,tell the truth and where is the million dollar man? :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> why?tell it,tell the truth and where is the million dollar man? :curse:


Charlie Bell is flat out embarrassing our guards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's nice to see our bench do this.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

holcombe= boost from bench!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

man, Skiles is laying it into Nocioni


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man our bench is geting deeper....the problem is that we dont have a susperstar caliber player yet...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They show the heavy lady going boo. Bulls stuck at 99 (non Big mac victory)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

barrett off the glass GOOD.

going OT. bleh...

99 all. Bucks almost made a fullcourt shot.

Was that Reece Gaines


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

even pargo gave a little spark as ususal today...ot guys...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets see if holcombe and powel are for real...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL, it's only preseason Scott!  Really screaming at Noc

And now we go into OT. Bulls bench making up for the regulars playing like crap for most of the game


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

slow start..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> LOL, it's only preseason Scott!  Really screaming at Noc
> 
> And now we go into OT. Bulls bench making up for the regulars playing like crap for most of the game


 welcome!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful block by Nocioni. Pure rejection.

Red "That'll get you out of the doghouse quick"

Pargo with a step back three MISS


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Holcomb 14 points. long deuce. good rotation on that shot. 103 all


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tommy Smith traveled. How many traveling violations can a team get? Ilyasova and Smith did play in europe....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni with an emphatic dunk. 105-105. Tommy Smith trying to show what the Bulls missed.

Bulls timeout 20.3 secs left. Nocioni drew a charge


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we got the last shot..game tied...20 secs left..whos gonna have the last shot? I guess will be pargo...or holcombe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Final play. Powell at the line. drives in and gets fouled. Bucks had a foul to give 8.5 secs left.

Pargo with the ball. jumper MISSED.

Allen on the rebound!!! layup good!! .5 secs left


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board by allen...0.5 secs left...nice boost from the bench...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bucks catch and shoot fails. Bulls win 

107-105 Bulls win.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice finish! Holcomb helping his cause, not so sure about Powell though



spongyfungy said:


> welcome!


Thanks a lot! (Great to see fellow Sox fans as well, I usually post on Sox boards, but then it dawned on me that I haven't looked for a good Bulls forum, and this one looks real cool!)


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I've never been more excited from a preseason game ever! 

Of course the alcohol may have had something to do with it.

Holcomb, Powell, Nocioni, Allen, Pargo = the 5 that will take us to the NBA Finals!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Holcomb, Powell, Nocioni, Allen, Pargo = the 5 that will take us to the NBA Finals!


You ARE drunk. :biggrin: We really cut down on the turnovers with this group. after reaching 20 really quick, we ended up with 22 total turnovers which was nice. 

26 TO's for them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Malik Allen was at the right place at the right time to cap a comeback by the Chicago Bulls. 

Allen scored the go-ahead basket with five-tenths of a second remaining in overtime to give the Bulls a 107-105 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. 

Trailing by two points with 36 seconds remaining in overtime, Chicago tied the game when Jannero Pargo fed Andres Nocioni, who threw down a dunk to tie the contest at 105-105. 

After Milwaukee's Andre Barrett was called for charging with 20 seconds to go, the Bulls worked the ball to Pargo, who missed a jumper from the right side. However, Allen was standing in the low post and banked in the rebound. 

Allen, who played 36 games with Miami and Charlotte last season, finished with eight points for Chicago, which has split its six preseason contests. 

With Milwaukee leading by 14 points in the fourth quarter, the Bulls rallied and took a 99-97 lead with 1:18 left when Randy Holcomb made a steal and drove the length of the floor for a dunk. 

Holcomb, who has played professionally in Poland, Venezuela and the Philippines in the past three seasons, scored 14 points. Teammate Darius Songaila also scored 14 points. 

Barrett tied the game, 99-99, with 51 seconds to go in the fourth when he banked in a jumper for Milwaukee, which fell to 3-2 in preseason. 

Michael Redd scored 16 of his 19 points in the first half and Charlie Bell, who has played in the Spanish and Italian Leagues since his last NBA action in 2002, added 16 for the Bucks. _


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

at least we didnt get as many TOs as the knicks 2nite

check it out... 30 FREAKING TOs~~!!!!


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Eddy had 5 of them and was thoroughly outrebounded by Nate Robinson. Yes, 4'5" Nate Robinson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Long Highlights


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Long Highlights


Thanks for the highlights, Spongy. Have you torrented any of these preaseason games?


----------

